# MS 7012 mit 1,7ghz Celeron ?



## Aljoscha (21. Dezember 2004)

Hi.
Ich möchte einen PC aus verschiedenen restkomponenten zusammenstellen.
Für die Planung wäre es wichtig zu wissen, ob ein 1,7 ghz Celeron Prozessor auf einem MS 7012 Mainboard läuft. Und zwar dieses spezielle Ding was im vorletzten Aldi-PC verbaut war.
( INFOS ZUM ALDI-PC )

Wäre gut wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Bis jetz habe ich gelesen das dieses Board 1,6 - 3,2 ghz Pentium 4 Prozessorenunterstützt. Aber was ist mit einem Celeron? 

thx 4 help.


----------



## Sinac (22. Dezember 2004)

Das steht im Handbuch, schau mal bei Google.


----------



## Aljoscha (23. Dezember 2004)

Das Problem ist zu dem Aldi Schrott ists schwer was zu finden.,.. Bis jetzt war ich erfolglos sonst hätte ich ja nicht das Forum zugemüllt


----------

